

Ask HN: What Recommendation Algorithms Do You Use? - samratjp

I am working on a recommendation engine project and was wondering if you guys had any suggestions?<p>I want to do a hybrid of memory and model based classification.
======
vitovito
One of the gentlemen who run Directed Edge, the recommendation-engine-as-a-
service startup, pointed me to his list of recommendations research at
Mendeley:

[http://www.mendeley.com/collections/796791/Recommendations-r...](http://www.mendeley.com/collections/796791/Recommendations-
research/)

(I suspect "all the good research from the past N years" is a broader answer
than you were looking for, but perhaps this will be generally useful.)

------
helwr
i coded a simplified variant of Koren &Bell for my term project, it ran on
Hadoop with some Jama components for SVD:

public.research.att.com/~volinsky/netflix/BellKorICDM07.pdf

~~~
samratjp
Just curious, what kind of data set did you try it on and did you by any
chance use Mahout?

